# PayPal Business Debit & Instant Pay



## Autopsyman (Aug 14, 2017)

I initially was using Meta Bank for instant pay but as of lately (past 1 1/2 weeks) I’ve been getting failed instant pay. I just linked my paypal business debit to my Uber account. Any success rates for anybody using this method?


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

100% success. Payment clears within 60 seconds.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

Been using it for 8 months with no issues. Very fast.


----------



## Maneki-neko (Jun 6, 2018)

The past two weeks have been a crapshoot. Most of the time it works. Sunday night I kept getting a server error. CS responds that it's happening to some drivers and that they'll direct deposit it. So now I have to wait 4 days for it to clear my bank. <grumps>


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Pay pal credit works great, but be careful if you update card. Uber thinks it's hacking. I might go to a green light hub next time I update the card


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 7, 2018)

No issues whatsoever. It's in there before Uber can even email me!


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Updating the card will sometimes result in "suspended" status for using instant pay....they give several reasons..... one of them is "suspected fraudulent activity" another one is "if you update your card, it takes 3biz days for the new card to process"..... (this was the reason they gave me for suspending my account for 3 days).....and I know it wasn't true because I've updated my instant pay source several times in the past with no issues....
The part that upsets me the most is, how can a "partnership" CUT access to YOUR hard earned MONEY without notification of the other partner??..... Edit: I've used a MetaBank cash card forever with no probs


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

getemtheresafely said:


> updating the card will sometimes result in "suspended" status for using instant pay....they give several reasons..... one of them is "suspected fraudulent activity" another one is "if you update your card, it takes 3biz days for the new card to process"..... (this was the reason they gave me for suspending my account for 3 days).....and I know it wasn't true because I've updated my instant pay source several times in the past with no issues....
> The part that upsets me the most is, how can a "partnership" CUT access to YOUR hard earned MONEY without notification of the other partner??.....


That's why I put Uber on time out until they got things situated. Drove for Lyft the whole week. If i can't get paid, then neither will they. Was able to cash out right away after updating my credit card with Lyft. Uber took over 5 days.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

corniilius said:


> That's why I put Uber on time out until they got things situated.


When I tried to update my card, I had $80 that needed to transfer (on a Monday evening)..... I couldn't access MY money for 3 days..... How frustrating!


----------

